# The Rocksolid Audio Control Strip 2 - A better plugin controller



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 12, 2022)

So I finally received the Rocksolid Audio Control Strip 2 controller. It is similar to the SSL UC-1 or Softube Console 1 with a MAJOR difference that makes it far superior in my opinion - you can use it with ANY channel strip in ANY DAW. That means you can use it to control Plugin Alliance SSL 9000J or the Waves SSL EV2 or the UAD Neve 88RS or the SSL Native Channel Strip 2 or the Fuse Audio Labs VCS-1, etc. From Cubase, Logic, Pro Tools, etc (where UC-1 and Console 1 don't work particularly well).

It effectively takes over your mouse (I think using screen image recognition) and as you move a knob, it moves the mouse to adjust the controller on screen. In theory, they could map any plugin - like they even have the Logic Channel EQ mapped. It also will switch itself into MIDI mode automatically when it doesn't detect a mapped plugin is on screen, which allows you to use it for MIDI mapping (especially useful in Logic or now Cubase 12).

They're a new company, so stock is still fairly low and they're continuing to improve the control software / mouse detection / mapped plugin catalog (they are moving quickly though - the site's list is out of date already). But so far, this is going to render my Console 1 obsolete (my Avid Artist Mix already forced the Console 1 Fader back in the box).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 26, 2022)

These guys just released a great update which allows you to create the Mouse Mode presets yourself for any plugin you have. I've mapped the new UADx native plugins for example myself. Works great and makes this even more flexible and self-service.


----------



## ControlCentral (Jan 2, 2023)

Just wondering aloud if this would complement or be redundant to my Avid Control.
I have never actually used my AC bc Reaper doesn't really do Eucon, community hacks notwithstanding. I'm switching back to Samplitude where it's plug and play but it seems like a lot of paging is involved to have the actual knobs control the virtual ones and my goal is to be as screenless as possible for my next mix project...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 2, 2023)

I would have to retract my previous recommendations. These guys effectively abandoned the first model for some new ones (new models are nice though) and their software is still pretty buggy / can't work properly on my machine. They also don't seem that interested in helping to fix it. I ended up back with my Console 1 (which now works fully in Logic) + Avid Artist Mix combo.


----------



## cedricm (Jan 2, 2023)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I would have to retract my previous recommendations. These guys effectively abandoned the first model for some new ones (new models are nice though) and their software is still pretty buggy / can't work properly on my machine. They also don't seem that interested in helping to fix it. I ended up back with my Console 1 (which now works fully in Logic) + Avid Artist Mix combo.


Too bad, competition and innovation would be welcome in that space.


----------

